# Float Rigs WORK! Pier Fishing:)



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

May Not Be Hooking-Up But There's Action!

When i go out i may be running 4 different types of rigs on up to 6 sets. This day i was also catching live bait for my rigs & throwing chunks for Bonefish on the shallows. After 2 hits the winds died so i couldn't continue floating. Just wanted to share my progress to show the many facets of shoreline fishing. In-between all this i also patrol the area for garbage & haul filled Hefty bags to keep the area safe & clean for others to enjoy.


----------

